# 120mm Radiator für 2 GPUs



## NerdFlanders (7. September 2016)

*120mm Radiator für 2 GPUs*

Meine Frage ist recht simpel: Wie kann das funktionieren? Dass es das recht gut macht beweisen ja die 295x2 und ProDuo...


----------



## bschicht86 (7. September 2016)

*AW: 120mm Radiator für 2 GPUs*

Kommt wohl eher auf den Radi-Aufbau an. Wenn er genügend Dicke hat, verhält er sich fast wie ein halb so dünner 240er. 

Verdoppelst du dann noch die Anzahl der Lamellen und baust einen Lüfter drauf, der ordentlich Luftdruck erzeugt und so eine ordentliche Luftmenge durchschiebt, hast du schon fast die Leistung eines 480er.


----------



## NerdFlanders (7. September 2016)

*AW: 120mm Radiator für 2 GPUs*

Danke für deine aufschlussreiche Antwort 

Folgefrage: auf Geizhals gibt es keine Angabe zur Dicke der Radiatoren, vom Lamellen Aufbau ganz zu schweigen. Welche KoWaKü wäre mit der der Radeons zu vergleichen?


----------



## Abductee (7. September 2016)

*AW: 120mm Radiator für 2 GPUs*



NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Folgefrage: auf Geizhals gibt es keine Angabe zur Dicke der Radiatoren, vom Lamellen Aufbau ganz zu schweigen. Welche KoWaKü wäre mit der der Radeons zu vergleichen?



Doch, das ist die "Höhe"

Die meisten KoWaKü`s haben einen billigen Alu-Radiator, der bei der 295x hat 38mm.

Radiatoren mit Lüfterplätze: 1x 120mm, Höhe ab 40mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## NerdFlanders (7. September 2016)

*AW: 120mm Radiator für 2 GPUs*

Funfact: Den Filter gibt es nur bei Raditoren für erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen^^

Folge-Folgefrage: Der Radiator der NZXT X41 ist 36 mm dick (und 140mm statt 120mm) also sollte der im Zusammenspiel mit der G10 Halterung auch übertaktete Highend Karten gut kühlen können? Ich hab einen X41 für meinen 4770K, aber der hat auch 100-150W weniger Abwärme als eine übertaktete GraKa und wird beim zocken auch schon 60° warm...

(Eine offene WaKü kommt leider nicht in Frage, es muss Wartungsfrei sein)


----------



## Abductee (7. September 2016)

*AW: 120mm Radiator für 2 GPUs*



NerdFlanders schrieb:


> (Eine offene WaKü kommt leider nicht in Frage, es muss Wartungsfrei sein)



Nur weil eine Wartungsfreie keinen Nachfüllstopfen hat, bedeutet das nicht das die Wassermenge über die Jahre nicht weniger wird.
Eine offene WaKü ist in dem Punkt deutlich Wartungsfreundlicher, bei einer fix verschlossenen kannst du die irgendwann mal wegschmeißen.

Fertig befüllt gibts auch die EKWB Predator (240 oder 360mm) oder die Alphacool Eisbaer:
Alphacool Eisbaer 120 CPU - Black | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Austria
45mm dicker Kupfer-Radi


----------



## NerdFlanders (7. September 2016)

*AW: 120mm Radiator für 2 GPUs*

Sind die Pumpen/AGBs von Nachfüllbaren nicht viel anfälliger für Lecks? So oder so, die passen leider nicht auf eine Grafikkarte (Stichwort G10).


----------



## Duke711 (12. September 2016)

*AW: 120mm Radiator für 2 GPUs*

Das wird definitiv nicht funktionieren, da bist bei einem dt von weit über 30k, zzgl. lautem Lüfter. Da kanste gleich bei einer Luftkühlung bleiben


----------



## S!lent dob (13. September 2016)

*AW: 120mm Radiator für 2 GPUs*

Du meinst quasi sowas hier: Corsair H90
Die hat den dickeren Radi wie die H80 und zwei Lüfter im Push-Pull
Zumindest meinen X6 kühlt sie sehr leise (dank anderen Lüftern), aber ein 150W Prozessor ist ja auch anderes wie ne High End Graka


----------



## Chimera (13. September 2016)

*AW: 120mm Radiator für 2 GPUs*

Frage: wäre dies hier nicht die Ideallösung mit ner AiO: http://www.idcooling.com/Product/detail/id/56/name/HUNTER DUET? Gibt es auch als reine Grakakühlung: http://www.idcooling.com/Product/detail/id/65/name/FROSTFLOW 240G. Ist zwar mit 240er Radi, aber denke mal, da hat man eher noch Möglichkeiten als bei nem Modell mit 120er.
Denke mal, wenn du ne Graka mit ner AiO leise UND gut kühlen willst, dann wirst du um so ein Modell mit grösserem Radi wohl eher nicht so rumkommen. Klar kann man es evtl. auch mit nem 120/140er Modell schaffen, doch vermutlich dann jenseits von leise


----------



## S!lent dob (14. September 2016)

*AW: 120mm Radiator für 2 GPUs*



Chimera schrieb:


> Frage: wäre dies hier nicht die Ideallösung .....



Wenn es verfügbar und Tests gäbe evtl


----------



## NerdFlanders (14. September 2016)

*AW: 120mm Radiator für 2 GPUs*



Duke711 schrieb:


> Das wird definitiv nicht funktionieren, da bist bei einem dt von weit über 30k, zzgl. lautem Lüfter. Da kanste gleich bei einer Luftkühlung bleiben



Naja die ursprüngliche Frage wieso ein 120mm für 2 GPUs geht ist ja beantwortet. Hatte ich nie vor, war nur neugierig wieso es (bei erträglicher Akustik) geht.

Die Frage die zuletzt offen blieb war ob ein 140mm Radiator, der extra dick ist, eine Highend Karte kühlen kann. Um genau zu sein habe ich meine alte 7870XT heute auf Kraken G10 + X41 umgebaut. Die ist zwar nicht wirklich Highend, übertaktet verbrät sie aber 250+ Watt. Ich würde jetzt gern ein paar Ergebnisse nennen aber die werden noch ein paar Tage auf sich warten lassen - hab übersehen dass ich nicht mehr genug VRAM Kühlkörper da habe.

Und zum Thema Luftkühlung: kann man bei mGPU getrost vergessen. Auf offenen Testbenches mag das noch gut gehen aber verbaut ist das _für mich_ unerträglich.



S!lent dob schrieb:


> Du meinst quasi sowas hier: Corsair H90
> Die hat den dickeren Radi wie die H80 und zwei Lüfter im Push-Pull
> Zumindest meinen X6 kühlt sie sehr leise (dank anderen Lüftern), aber ein 150W Prozessor ist ja auch anderes wie ne High End Graka



Ist laut Corsair Seite leider nur 27mm dick :/ Hab den X41(36mm) aber auch Push-Pull, im 760T nicht das geringste Problem 



Chimera schrieb:


> Frage: wäre dies hier nicht die Ideallösung mit ner AiO: http://www.idcooling.com/Product/detail/id/56/name/HUNTER DUET? Gibt es auch als reine Grakakühlung: http://www.idcooling.com/Product/detail/id/65/name/FROSTFLOW 240G. Ist zwar mit 240er Radi, aber denke mal, da hat man eher noch Möglichkeiten als bei nem Modell mit 120er.
> Denke mal, wenn du ne Graka mit ner AiO leise UND gut kühlen willst, dann wirst du um so ein Modell mit grösserem Radi wohl eher nicht so rumkommen. Klar kann man es evtl. auch mit nem 120/140er Modell schaffen, doch vermutlich dann jenseits von leise



240er Radi wären auch jetzt schon problemlos möglich (mit dem Kraken G10 jedenfalls) aber da es um MultiGPU geht, bring mal 2 von den Dingern unter 

Zugegeben im 760T wäre das sogar möglich...


----------



## Chimera (15. September 2016)

*AW: 120mm Radiator für 2 GPUs*

Ok, aber vermutlich wäre in so nem Falle eher ne Combo Eisbaer-mit-Dual-GPU-Kühler und entsprechenden Radis ne Lösung. Übrigens, hab mich vertan, bei der Radeon Pro Duo war es keine Asetek, sondern ne CoolerMaster und wenn man sich hier das Bild von der Kühlung anguckt, dann ist die schon um einiges "komplexer" gehalten als so ne Hybridlösung a la Kraken G10: AMD Radeon Pro Duo offiziell veroffentlicht: 1.499 US-Dollar fur zwei Fiji XT. Ich leih mir mal das Bild von PCGH 
Denke mal, rein von der GPU her sollt man weniger Stress haben, aber mit den VRMs... Da sollte man die Hitze echt nicht unterschätzen bzw. mit der Kühlung knausern 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duke711 (17. September 2016)

*AW: 120mm Radiator für 2 GPUs*



NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Naja die ursprüngliche Frage wieso ein 120mm für 2 GPUs geht ist ja beantwortet. Hatte ich nie vor, war nur neugierig wieso es (bei erträglicher Akustik) geht.
> 
> Die Frage die zuletzt offen blieb war ob ein 140mm Radiator, der extra dick ist, eine Highend Karte kühlen kann. Um genau zu sein habe ich meine alte 7870XT heute auf Kraken G10 + X41 umgebaut. Die ist zwar nicht wirklich Highend, übertaktet verbrät sie aber 250+ Watt. Ich würde jetzt gern ein paar Ergebnisse nennen aber die werden noch ein paar Tage auf sich warten lassen - hab übersehen dass ich nicht mehr genug VRAM Kühlkörper da habe.
> 
> ...



Kann man probieren, ich habe zwei 240 mm Radis mit 45 mm @ 1400 rpm und bin bei zwei 980 TI mit ca. 600 W bei einem dT von 19 k. Also wären das bei einem 120 mm Radi ca. ein dt von 38K @ 1400 rpm @ 300W . bei 2000 rpm, wohl im die 35 k und mit einen Turbinenlüfter wohl um die 30 k.


----------

